# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Fave character?

## lildevil

who's your fave character?
Becca
Jake
Dani
Russell
Frankee
Steph
Louise
Darren
Ben
Lee

----------


## lildevil

Ben's my fave character cause he's fit.

----------


## samantha nixon

i voted becca but i would have said lisa but she wsnt on there

----------


## Chris_2k11

I can't believe you forgot about poor Mandy!   :EEK!:  lol   :Big Grin:  Anyway she's definitely my favourite!   :Thumbsup:

----------


## lildevil

Mandy! damn, opps

----------


## bubblegum_fairy

I voted for Frankie as, she is just a funny character to watch

----------


## samantha nixon

i think shes funny to watch aswell and you forgot mel sophie and lene

----------


## tadpole

I know she's a new character but Nancy is mine

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Not keen on her hair though

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I voted for Frankie as, she is just a funny character to watch


Yeah I love Frankie too, she's great!   :Thumbsup:

----------


## tadpole

Oh I like it - at least I like the hair style with the pink bits - not so keen on the stand up style - but think that she's a great character for daring to wear it!

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

None for me on that list. I like Mandy  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> None for me on that list. I like Mandy


  :Cheer:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

She is great, isn't she! :Smile:

----------


## feelingyellow

On that list ... Louise! I don't like her but she is such a good b**ch

----------


## emma_strange

I like bombhead

----------


## Cornishbabe

Becca

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> On that list ... Louise! I don't like her but she is such a good b**ch


I have to agree with you.

----------


## lildevil

Ben's the best and he's fit.

----------


## Charmed

I voted Ben.

----------


## Abbie

i voted ben but it would of either been mandy or lisa if they were there

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Can mandy not be added to the poll, Mods??

----------


## Potato1992

ben is my favourite character

----------


## true.moon

tony
he always cracks me up

----------


## Bad Wolf

lee or bombhead

----------


## myvoice

Mines Justin!!!

----------


## Rach33

ohhhhhh goodie mines Justin too

----------


## hannah-mj

i watch it but dont really have a favourite x

----------


## di marco

mines got to be either justin or mandy, or ben when he was in it  :Smile:

----------

